# Know where I'm going, not sure how to get there



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

I would like to work as either a network administrator / network engineer, 
Or a hardware related degree: trouble shooting, repairing, building, installing, etc...

These two type of degrees, and related occupations are very far apart. 
I know I can make it as a network admin of some type, but I doubt myself when it comes to hardware, 
I'm not sure I can do it. (But I love hardware deep down...)

My question: which Bachelors' degree fits hardware vs. which degree fits a network type job? 

I'm not sure if I have this right, but from past research I think: 
A Information Technology degree is oriented toward networking or support. 
A Computer Science degree is oriented toward programing?... 
A Computer Engineering degree is oriented toward hardware... 
Thank you :smile:


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Special2God said:


> I would like to work as either a network administrator / network engineer,
> Or a hardware related degree: trouble shooting, repairing, building, installing, etc...
> 
> These two type of degrees, and related occupations are very far apart.
> ...


If you can tell me what your college/university is offering for BS degrees in the computer area, I can be further help.

Our school offers a AAS in Computer Networking. We also have a BS in Systems Securities. The neighboring college as an AAS in Information System. 

As you can see, every school has a different name for computer degrees. Often times, it's the same degrees with different names. You are partially right. Most Computer Science degrees teaches you theories and programming concepts. They will never have you fix a PC or wire a network. You'd have to go to a private school or a community college for that.


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Actually, I'm at a Community college for my A.A.
The community college only offers A.A./A.S./A.A.S degrees. 
But the college is closely connected to a larger university where you can go to finish your B.A. or B.S. 

The community college offers the following A.A. degrees related to 'computers': 
Computer Science -which has a lot of math hours. 
Information Technology -which has a lot of 'varied' classes, like Government, Psychology, and Introductory Physics... 
Management Information Systems -hardware and software architecture, file and data structures, and systems analysis, with management and financial classes...
I'll check the larger university's degree programs later and post what transfer degrees I find.


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, the university nearby has the following majors that apply:

Computer Engineering B.S.P.E.
Computer Science B.S.
Information Technology B.S.

Computer Science -again, would apply to the community college Computer Science A.A.
Information Technology -would apply to the community college Information Technology A.A.
Computer Engineering (B.S.P.E.)? -I'm not sure about this one, I guess it's hardware related... 

So, that leaves me with some understanding which degree goes toward 
which occupation. 
Is Information Technology troubleshooting software and hardware problems, 
like any person at "Geek Squad", or Staples? Or, is Information Technology 
broader; including server management, deployment, and network related duties?


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

OK. If you DON'T want to get into programming/software engineer/software developer/DB admin, then you'll want to stay away from any Computer Sci degrees. They are math intensive (for obvious reasons) and they are highly theoretical in nature. 

If you want to eventually work for Geek Squad (they don't pay well to start), then you can get an IT degree or an MIS degree. Now it's important also where you get these degrees. 

At a university, let's say the University of Minnesota (where I went), they cannot offer a IT degree where you're learning how to troubleshoot, building, network, etc. Why? Because those are hands on learning. You can't have hands learning at that big of an institution. Your school might be smaller where you can teach a class of 20 those skills. When the class size is 30-50, you have to do mostly lectures on theories. 

If I were you, I'd pick the degree from the University that you'd like (You're working backwards here). Then talk to a counselor about the curriculum at the local community college. Sees which one best matches up and see which one would allow for the most transfer credits. That way you can do a 2+2 and be finish in 4. 

Good luck


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the help. 
I do not want to work for Geek Squad, lol 

I do think hardware and server related stuff would be interesting... 
I am saying technical support is fine, but I would want to moving on, to server and networking maintenance or support, which might include creating and maintaining images, or database related, or hardware upkeep... Where does that description fall? 
Computer Engineering 
-or- 
Computer Science


----------



## Thunder7102 (Jul 25, 2010)

A little something I learned from my IT class....if you are going to be a network engineer or network administrator, your degree matters little to none. The only thing that actually matters is that you have one. Now, taking classes that compliment IT would probally help you...but in my case, I was told that unless I go to a bigwig collage, I will be able to get hired in my colleges IT department while attending school for a apprenticeship and get paid 3 times as much as the kids working at McDonalds and getting drunk. 

Of course, I am taking CCNA, CCNET, and CompTIA Network + in high school (I"m also told i may overcertify myself). I am working on getting experience in high school so even with those certifications, i have some working time to back it up. 

The main method of learning for IT is the certifications. They are seperated far and wide. CompTIA is the universal certification, CC stands for Cisco Certified, so you would know how to operate CISCO systems. If they use something different, you are out of luck (thus the CompTIA). If you also want to help with server control, you should look into a few server certifications. The Microsoft MCSE/MCSA are good for working with them.

They are there more to just show your employer that you are flexible in what you do. If you are going for hardware, the CompTIA A+....as far as college, not sure. 

And the engineering will defer from network manager when you get into the CCNA/CCDA or the CCIE/CCNP. Both are about the same level of expertise but they involve a few different things. CCNA is maintaining while CCDA is more network design. CCIE is still maintain and create while the CCNP is more for multimedia networking with vOIP, video, etc. It all depends on what you want to do.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree with some of your take but again, the big factor is WHERE YOU LIVE AND WHAT COMPANIES YOU'RE APPLYING TO. 

If you live in a relatively big city, you NEED to have a BS degree, preferably in IT/MIS/ComSci. I don't know why people insist that you can get a psychology degree and get into IT. Sorry to sound harsh but what world do you live in? I mean that literally. 

I live in Mpls. It's about 400k people. We have a lot of big companies here. All of them require a BS degree in IT to get an interview. If you don't have it, your phone ain't ringing. I don't care if you have 15 years of IT and 10 certs. No BS degree, no job. It's that simple. There are a few exceptions, but that is the rule. 

In today economy, it's an employer's market. That mean they can put down 10 absolute requirements for the job and they will get exactly what they are looking for. They won't settle anything but those qualifications. 

I just don't get it with the certifications push on here either. Not that certifications are bad, but they are a piece of paper. You took a test and you passed. It doesn't prove what you know in IT. It proves that you studied and passed a test. Employers knows it. IT professionals knows it. 

I mean if you want to go and get A+/MCSE certified, knock yourself out. Spend the $1000 or so passing the tests. You'll be on here wondering why you got these certs and nobody is calling you.

Listen people, I used to recruit for a Cert school. I know the demand in the late 90s. Our school was one of the biggest growing schools in the state. Why? Because people were lined up to pay us big money to get MCSE/MCSD/A+/Net+/ODBA/CCIE certified. Why? Because they can get an entry level IT gig for $50k/year. ENTRY LEVEL!!!!

Well those days are gone. The .COM bust came and our school folded. Those days will never come back. If you think you can just waltz into Target Corporation with no degree, 2-3 Certs and demand a $55-$60k year job, you are dreaming. 

Be smart. Get your degree from a reputable university then work entry level even if it pays $10/hour. Then as the year go by, get your certs to keep your skills/knowledge current. Then you might be worth something.


----------



## Special2God (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the information about certifications and degree requirements! 
Yea, I've head certifications aren't everything, alone they definitely they won't get you a job... 
I realize nothing in life is easy, there will be hard work. 

At the moment I plan on getting a B.S. in Information Technology, 
and a few certificates if I can, but if I can't I'll start in a low end job. :smile: 

My original question regarding a Computer Science, Information Technology, or 
a Computer Engineering degree is pretty much answered for myself and I 
think I understand the similarities and differences between the degrees.
Thanks


----------

